

Minority Life in Israel - zvanness
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/28/opinion/rula-jebreal-minority-life-in-israel.html?_r=2&referrer&referrer=

======
LocalMan
Considering there is a war between many Arab entities and Israel, the
different parts of Israel get along pretty well.

In Israel, there are Moslem and Druze cops, soldiers, judges, doctors, nurses,
and so on. If peace ever breaks out, things will improve.

The rules in Moslem societies are terribly discriminatory. Look up the history
and meaning of the word Dhimmi. Non-Muslims cannot testify in court and cannot
even visit the city of Mecca.

One of the reasons a Jewish State was established is that Islam forbids
equality between Muslims and non-Muslims. Other reasons, of course, involve
Europe and Christendom.

